# If Daniel Hadn't Shown Off to Ali



## PhotonGuy (Aug 26, 2019)

This is what could've happened if Daniel hadn't shown off to Ali with his soccer ball at the beach. If Daniel hadn't shown off to Ali then they wouldn't've been flirting and so Johnny and his gang wouldn't've seen them doing that so Johnny wouldn't've gone over to confront Ali and take her radio and slam it in the sand. As such there would be no fight between Johnny and Daniel on the beach with Daniel losing badly. Therefore there would be no conflict between Daniel and Johnny and no conflict between Daniel and the rest of the Cobra Kai. Daniel would only know Mr. Miyagi as this handyman at his apartment complex not the Karate master that he really was. Johnny would no doubt go on to win the All Valley Karate Championship during his senior year since Daniel wouldn't be there to beat him. As such the Cobra Kai school would keep on going, being as strong as ever.

This next part will contain spoilers for anybody who has not seen Cobra Kai seasons 1 and 2. Daniel might still go on to become a very successful automobile dealer, marry Amanda, and have two children, Samantha and Anthony, but he will never have learned Karate other than some lessons at a YMCA back in Newark NJ and from a book. The Cobra Kai school would still be going strong with Kreese maybe now retired and Johnny Lawrence taking over as head instructor. Johnny would not be the alcoholic living in a dingy apartment in Reseda, he would be running the Cobra Kai school and doing a really good job with maybe even some of his buddies such as Bobby and Jimmy assisting him. Tommy might still end up getting sick and dying and Dutch would no doubt still end up in prison. 

Miguel would not meet Johnny at the apartment complex since Johnny would not be living there. Still, since Miguel started out being a victim of bullying I still envision him seeking out Karate lessons and as such he might find the Cobra Kai school and sign up and start training there. Now, Robby, would he have been born? I don't think Johnny and Ali would get married in this alternate timeline since she dumped him prior to the events of the first movie and it was more or less final so I imagine he would still have Robby only instead of being an estranged dad he would still be married to Robby's mom and Robby would not be a high school dropout and petty thief, he would be training at Cobra Kai under his dad and him and Miguel would end up being friends, not bitter rivals the way they were in the end of Season 1 and throughout Season 2. 

I still imagine Miguel hooking up with Sam after taking down Kyler with the training he gets in the Cobra Kai dojo. I also still imagine Tory coming on the scene, signing up for lessons at Cobra Kai and I still imagine a love triangle between Sam, Miguel, and Tory. Maybe Robby would get involved and no longer be friends with Miguel and we would have a love web like we did in Season 2. Since there would be no Miyagi Do there would be no competing dojos but I still imagine a big fight breaking out in school between Tory and Sam. Robby and Miguel would still fight and Miguel could still get seriously injured if not worse. After all, if Robby knocked Miguel off a balcony after being trained in Miyagi Do which teaches balance and emphasizes that Karate is for defense only, imagine what he would do if he was trained by Cobra Kai.


----------



## granfire (Aug 26, 2019)

didn't we just do this a couple of months ago?


----------



## PhotonGuy (Aug 26, 2019)

granfire said:


> didn't we just do this a couple of months ago?


Not that Im aware of. Could you provide a link?


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 26, 2019)

Daniel would’ve just gotten beat up by a different bunch. It’s only a matter of time for douche nozzles like him. Then he would’ve joined Cobra Kai and be their b!tch like Lamar from Revenge of the Nerds was.

If he didn’t find Miyagi, he’d have ended up driving a car he had to pop start every day like his mom on his was to his job scrubbing toilets in the high school. Not that there’s anything wrong with that. Or still riding his bike. I’d say he’d still be in those run down apartments, but they filled the pool and made it nice, so he’d have been evicted. He’d end up where Johnny lives.


----------



## JR 137 (Aug 26, 2019)

As for Johnny and Robby’s mom... you can’t turn a ho into a housewife, so it would only be a matter of time before she peaced out or Johnny kicked her sorry drunken a$$ to the curb. If he was successful and got her pregnant, she’d hold Robby over his head for child support.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 26, 2019)

granfire said:


> didn't we just do this a couple of months ago?


Nah. He's started a few threads ripping on daniel and ali, but not on this specific aspect yet.


----------



## granfire (Aug 26, 2019)

PhotonGuy said:


> Not that Im aware of. Could you provide a link?


I find your singular focus on the franchise quite fascinating.


----------



## donald1 (Aug 26, 2019)

granfire said:


> didn't we just do this a couple of months ago?


That was a couple months ago. Now it's time to bring it up again. Hopefully when a couple more months pass it will be brought up again.


----------



## donald1 (Aug 26, 2019)

JR 137 said:


> Daniel would’ve just gotten beat up by a different bunch. It’s only a matter of time for douche nozzles like him. Then he would’ve joined Cobra Kai and be their b!tch like Lamar from Revenge of the Nerds was.
> 
> If he didn’t find Miyagi, he’d have ended up driving a car he had to pop start every day like his mom on his was to his job scrubbing toilets in the high school. Not that there’s anything wrong with that. Or still riding his bike. I’d say he’d still be in those run down apartments, but they filled the pool and made it nice, so he’d have been evicted. He’d end up where Johnny lives.


And Johnny would be a car salesman.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Aug 27, 2019)

donald1 said:


> And Johnny would be a car salesman.


Im not sure he would be, Cobra Kai was the only thing Johnny really had going for him until he lost to Daniel in the All Valley Championship, after that he more or less had nothing. He didn't have the best home life, just a rich stepdad who would toss him money but would have nothing else to do with him. Had he won the All Valley, which he would've done if Daniel  wasn't there, he no doubt would've stayed with Cobra Kai. As Kreese's number one student and assistant instructor, he probably would've eventually taken over upon Kreese's retirement.

There was nothing to indicate Johnny was into cars or wanted to sell cars.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Aug 27, 2019)

donald1 said:


> That was a couple months ago. Now it's time to bring it up again. Hopefully when a couple more months pass it will be brought up again.


Well with the Cobra Kai series out and with seasons 1 and 2 being done and with them starting to make season 3 next month, now is an excellent time to bring it up.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Aug 27, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> Nah. He's started a few threads ripping on daniel and ali, but not on this specific aspect yet.


So this is something new. I do know I started a threat ripping on Ali but I don't believe I ripped on Daniel.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 27, 2019)

PhotonGuy said:


> So this is something new. I do know I started a threat ripping on Ali but I don't believe I ripped on Daniel.


I don't know for certain that you started one ripping on Daniel, but i believe two of your threads turned into that in the past.


----------



## skribs (Aug 27, 2019)

I've seen plenty of analyses that Daniel is really the bad guy of the series.  At the very least, he's an instigator.  Some points of contention I've seen:

He does not try and de-escalate fights
He actually starts some fights, and a lot of the bullying he puts up with is retaliation against his pranks
In the tournament, he takes someone down with a sweep, but it's a dirty move when it's done to him
I don't think that him flirting with Ali is bad by itself, because a guy flirting with a girl shouldn't start this much physical violence.  It's an analysis that only makes sense after the fact.


----------



## Martial D (Aug 27, 2019)

PhotonGuy said:


> This is what could've happened if Daniel hadn't shown off to Ali with his soccer ball at the beach. If Daniel hadn't shown off to Ali then they wouldn't've been flirting and so Johnny and his gang wouldn't've seen them doing that so Johnny wouldn't've gone over to confront Ali and take her radio and slam it in the sand. As such there would be no fight between Johnny and Daniel on the beach with Daniel losing badly. Therefore there would be no conflict between Daniel and Johnny and no conflict between Daniel and the rest of the Cobra Kai. Daniel would only know Mr. Miyagi as this handyman at his apartment complex not the Karate master that he really was. Johnny would no doubt go on to win the All Valley Karate Championship during his senior year since Daniel wouldn't be there to beat him. As such the Cobra Kai school would keep on going, being as strong as ever.
> 
> This next part will contain spoilers for anybody who has not seen Cobra Kai seasons 1 and 2. Daniel might still go on to become a very successful automobile dealer, marry Amanda, and have two children, Samantha and Anthony, but he will never have learned Karate other than some lessons at a YMCA back in Newark NJ and from a book. The Cobra Kai school would still be going strong with Kreese maybe now retired and Johnny Lawrence taking over as head instructor. Johnny would not be the alcoholic living in a dingy apartment in Reseda, he would be running the Cobra Kai school and doing a really good job with maybe even some of his buddies such as Bobby and Jimmy assisting him. Tommy might still end up getting sick and dying and Dutch would no doubt still end up in prison.
> 
> ...


You're a strange kid


----------



## Buka (Aug 28, 2019)

Having never seen any of the show, when I read the thread title, _"If Daniel Hadn't Shown Off to Ali"_. 
I thought it refereed to Muhammed Ali. I couldn't even imagine it could possibly refer to anyone or anything else. 

Somebody once said, "There's a different version of you in the mind of everyone you've ever met."  

And most of us here haven't even met each other, we just read what others type, usually delayed, and many times out of context. 

And that's the version we mentally form of each other. Maybe we're all a little bit strange.


----------



## Martial D (Aug 29, 2019)

Buka said:


> Having never seen any of the show, when I read the thread title, _"If Daniel Hadn't Shown Off to Ali"_.
> I thought it refereed to Muhammed Ali. I couldn't even imagine it could possibly refer to anyone or anything else.
> 
> Somebody once said, "There's a different version of you in the mind of everyone you've ever met."
> ...


Ya, strange how that works. Apperantly after leaving Maybury Barney became a badass.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 29, 2019)

I read the thread title and thought, who the heck is Daniel and what did he do, and why was he showing off to Ali (but I was thinking Muhammad Ali)


----------



## Buka (Aug 29, 2019)

Martial D said:


> Ya, strange how that works. Apperantly after leaving Maybury Barney became a badass.



True.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 29, 2019)

It's a movie. Daniel isn't a bad guy because he wasn't written as a bad guy. Johnny was the bad guy because he was written as the bad guy, the crane kick was a legal move because it was written as a legal move


----------



## PhotonGuy (Aug 29, 2019)

Martial D said:


> You're a strange kid


Why is that?


----------



## Martial D (Aug 29, 2019)

PhotonGuy said:


> Why is that?


I have no idea.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Aug 30, 2019)

Martial D said:


> I have no idea.


So you have no idea why you called me strange?


----------



## Martial D (Aug 30, 2019)

PhotonGuy said:


> So you have no idea why you called me strange?


No, I know that one. For an example of why, see your post history.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Aug 30, 2019)

Martial D said:


> No, I know that one. For an example of why, see your post history.


So analyzing a popular 80s movie is strange to you, you've got a strange definition of strange.


----------



## Martial D (Aug 30, 2019)

PhotonGuy said:


> So analyzing a popular 80s movie is strange to you, you've got a strange definition of strange.


Relax. It's not a bad thing.

It's just that most of your topics are pretty out there lol


----------

